# Oh Matilda, say it ain't so!



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Tell me that the oil I see dripping is not coming out the crank seal or the oil pan. I will be most displeased.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Red?
Black?
Green?
Red with mucus like substance?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

oil burner or gasser.?
new?,asembely lube

take a look at the ccv, is it clogged,


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Old dog, black. I'm pretty dang sure it's oil. 

Sno, 460 gas


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I got nothing for ya.

good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They make oil every day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I didn't see anything last week while crawling underneath it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Old dog just squirted a littel oil on the housing,
So you would come back and he could charge Ya for somthing Ya didn't need.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol Sno! I agree Pat. It JUST started, but it's substantial. Nothing like a quick $7-800 before the season even starts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Old dog just squirted a littel oil on the housing,


I didn't a similar thing to a friends tranny on his Harley just after he rebuilt it. He replaced the case cover a couple times and after a the third time I stopped.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> I didn't a similar thing to a friends tranny on his Harley just after he rebuilt it. He replaced the case cover a couple times and after a the third time I stopped.


 What a jag-off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> What a jag-off...


Lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> Lol Sno! I agree Pat. It JUST started, but it's substantial. Nothing like a quick $7-800 before the season even starts.


For quick repair, I'll hit it with a rag or a towel if you prefer.....500.00

Application of soap and water with towel action, 600.00

Either comes with 3 day warranty, additional time can be bought


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> What a jag-off...


Like you have any room to talk.........


Mark Oomkes said:


> Lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Justget the epoxy out. Or it's just a modern day rust prevention method Ford dreamed up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Spray a little flex seal on it, should be fine.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bob, I should have time next weekend, should take about hour or less. Maybe full hour if you choose the wet wash

I'll throw in the clear flex seal at no additional cost, willing to take the hit on the profit margin for a good client :laugh:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I assume you're talking about applying flex seal. Because NOBODY can do that pan gasket in an hour.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> I assume you're talking about applying flex seal. Because NOBODY can do that pan gasket in an hour.


It takes him more than an hour to accessorize before stepping oot, I could only imagine how long hair and makeup takes.......


----------

